# NDS-GBA iPlayer GBA emulator v1.0 released



## shaunj66 (Sep 18, 2009)

*NDS-GBA iPlayer GBA emulator v1.0 released*
GBA emulator for the iPlayer by darkchen


darkchen has officially lifted the lid on his Game Boy Advance emulator specially designed for the iPlayer slot-1 media player. After bringing you the news two days ago, GBAtemp is now proud to announce the release of his amazing piece of work. iPlayer owners can now find the download, including installation instructions, at the link below.

Let me reiterate that this emulator will work ONLY on the iPlayer - it uses the extra on-board hardware found on the iPlayer to give the DS/DSi the extra juice needed to be able to emulate the GBA successfully. It will _not work _on any other flash kit.

iPlayer owners, please try it out and let us know what you think via the discussion link below. Enjoy!



Spoiler: Readme.txt






			
				darkchen said:
			
		

> iPlayer GBA Emulator ver 1.0
> ----------------------------
> 
> - Video & Audio
> ...











 Download





 darkchen's website & blog





 Discuss


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 18, 2009)

I really want t try this!!! but i dont have an iplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well first post!!


----------



## indask8 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here we go for the testing!


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm ready for the flood of noobs posting: gba emulator sux not working for r4 fix now!!


----------



## indask8 (Sep 18, 2009)

IT WORKS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




playing Zelda minish cap on... DSi!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 18, 2009)

It's good to hear this is out! I really want an iPlayer now. >.>;


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 18, 2009)

this is the beginning of the noobs post by tomorrow we may see people asking ''how come this doesnt work on my cart''.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 18, 2009)

That's good news, but too bad it only works on iPlayer.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 18, 2009)

I also tried metroid zero.

No glitch, perfect sound, full speed (with 2 frameskip).

Real time save is awesome and the emulator looks extremely stable and professionally finished.

The last default of the DSi is definitively gone... jump in (but of course, you can also use it on your regular DS/DSLite). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulation darkchen.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh if only I could try this myself, but I lack an iPlayer of all things!

Do tell, is it really that good? Are games like Megaman Battle Network, Mario and Luigi, Golden Sun, great on the DSi?


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 18, 2009)

I kind off wish i have an iplayer now


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys know you can play gba games using an EZ 3in1 right?


----------



## kaliflower (Sep 18, 2009)

I wanna know if MOTHER 3 runs 100% so i can combo better.


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 18, 2009)

A mod should add a big red WORKS FOR iPLAYER ONLY NO EXCEPTIONS!!! sign to keep noob topics away...


----------



## indask8 (Sep 18, 2009)

KevTehNev said:
			
		

> I wanna know if MOTHER 3 runs 100% so i can combo better.



I can't test it, but I guess it will run like the games I tested... fullspeed but a little laggy because of the frameskip.

But... if I remember it's a 32MB game, maybe a little too much for the Iplayer.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 18, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> You guys know you can play gba games using an EZ 3in1 right?


Not if you have a DSi like me...


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 18, 2009)

gba emulator sux not working for r4 fix now!!111!!!!1111elevenelevensin2a+cos2a 






Jokes aside, I have Ez for GBA


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 18, 2009)

nice. i didnt expect a gba emulator to be released EVER. withouth the dsiplayer, this wouldnt be a reality.
good work.


----------



## webyugioh (Sep 18, 2009)

The creators of the iPlayer saw this and grinned from ear to ear.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 18, 2009)

This is good news for the people who want to play Gba games and only have a DSi.


----------



## Another World (Sep 18, 2009)

this is a port of VBA right? last i checked VBA is protected under the GPL license? so where is the source for this build? he should release it, by law. 

-another world


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Sep 18, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is a port of VBA right? last i checked VBA is protected under the GPL license? so where is the source for this build? he should release it, by law.
> 
> -another world


The great thing about laws is that they vary from coutry to country. Not everyone lives in the US.

And if he does live in the US, I'm not sure a port is covered under the GPL, but assuming it is, he would only need to release the source that was taken from VBA, not what he wrote himself.

EDIT: Or I just don't understand the GPL.

Either way, I still commend darkchen for his achievement.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 18, 2009)

darkchen has done an impressive work on this. 

Thanks so much for this great homebrew.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 18, 2009)

im at work so I cant test this but does normal saving work? Not RTS/save states, but normal, in-game saving? 

in the beta release FF VI (the only game I tested) did not.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 18, 2009)

I was just thinking, if DSi mode gets completely hacked, and a DSi-iPlayer comes out, we might even be able to play frickin PSX or N64 games, maybe even more!


----------



## Blue-K (Sep 18, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is a port of VBA right? last i checked VBA is protected under the GPL license? so where is the source for this build? he should release it, by law.
> 
> -another world


Wait...if this is VBA, shouldn't Game Boy/Game Boy Color games work too? Or have I missed something? If he had coded these parts in, then I guess so (and yes, I know there's already an Emulator for GB/GBC Games...still all-in-one would be nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Anyways, this whole Emulator is in a grey area, because of the (probably) illegaly obtained SDK...so yeah...don't know if he'll release it...


----------



## qwsed (Sep 18, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I was just thinking, if DSi mode gets completely hacked, and a DSi-iPlayer comes out, we might even be able to play frickin PSX or N64 games, maybe even more!



Are you serious?... No comment


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 18, 2009)

Im gonna pre order one, nao if someone can confirm that the goldensuns work on it.


----------



## qwsed (Sep 18, 2009)

pre order something thats already out?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I was just thinking, if DSi mode gets completely hacked, and a DSi-iPlayer comes out, we might even be able to play frickin PSX or N64 games, maybe even more!



*Slap!*

Anyway, I may consider an iPlayer now with this. Even though I have a 3-in-1, it can still play AVI's and such. The iPlayer with a DSi could easily be everything you need for a long trip: Games, camera, movies. Awesome.


----------



## zombymario (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol! Nice!!! I don't have a iplayer but it sounds nice


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you so much darkchen, this is awesome!!


----------



## sakuraguy (Sep 18, 2009)

This is great homebrew! Love this but have a few questions

not sure where to place the gba files? And how do I activate the gbaplayer once im in the iplayer menu.

I Placed the plugin folder in the _system folder of the iplayer. Is that right?


----------



## iwakura (Sep 18, 2009)

sakuraguy said:
			
		

> This is great homebrew! Love this but have a few questions
> 
> not sure where to place the gba files? And how do I activate the gbaplayer once im in the iplayer menu.
> 
> I Placed the plugin folder in the _system folder of the iplayer. Is that right?



GBA files can be placed anywhere. 

the system folder has it's own folder for plugins (you may have to dig around a bit to find it) and the plugin files go into there (or you can just replace the plugin folder)

you dont need to activate the program at all! GBA games will simply be recognized and start working immediately from the iplayer's menu.


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 18, 2009)

Now if the DS iplayer could only play DS backups. A loader would be nice.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 18, 2009)

I have some issue with some games but apart that the emulator is very good.
Frameskip is very acceptable and i'm sure this will be optimized in further version.


----------



## z.g (Sep 18, 2009)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> he would only need to release the source that was taken from VBA, not what he wrote himself.


no. whole project source must be released.


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 18, 2009)

This is one of the best beta releases that I've ever seen.


----------



## Zowayix (Sep 18, 2009)

Does RTC (real-time clock) and in-game saving work?

I'm asking because the biggest issue with playing GBA Pokemon games with an EZ3in1 is that there's no RTC, and occasionally saving won't work, which obviously causes a lot of problems.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 18, 2009)

Zowayix said:
			
		

> Does RTC (real-time clock) and in-game saving work?
> 
> I'm asking because the biggest issue with playing GBA Pokemon games with an EZ3in1 is that there's no RTC, and occasionally saving won't work, which obviously causes a lot of problems.


I have white screen with pokemons games, so i can't tell.


----------



## noppi (Sep 18, 2009)

The emulator won't work on my DS lite. Have copied the PLUGIN directory to _SYSTEM and overwrite the existing one. When have started a GBA-Programm, the emulator says: The NDSGBA emulator needs the support of the NDSGBA file system, please ensure it lie in the root directory of SD card. Can anyone tell me, what's wrong ?


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh... my... god...
This is just the kind of thing I was hoping for when the iPlayer was first announced - homebrew that makes use of the extra hardware for other purposes.

This would be a good time to get an iPlayer, since more homebrew which can utilize the extra power will probably come soon.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 18, 2009)

dammit i need an iPlayer... Theyre just too expensive though. I mean $50 and you cant even play commercial roms....


----------



## qwsed (Sep 18, 2009)

Why does he need to release the code? What does the law state in the US? (wich does not apply if he's not from there...)

If he was given the go ahead to edit some code that is copyrighted he does not need to share/show any source code at all. Since the things he edited are his...


----------



## granville (Sep 18, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> dammit i need an iPlayer... Theyre just too expensive though. I mean $50 and you cant even play commercial roms....


$35 at Dealextreme with free shipping- http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26437

Worth it to me if you have the money. This is an amazing thing. But I've seen no indication it IS based off of the VBA source code. If it's based off of VBA though, i wonder what other emulators could be possible on iPlayer. It's said to have processing power similar to the PSP (just raw power, not including 3D hardware). I'm curious as to whether systems like SNES could be possible. DS already has a couple of SNES emulators that play their fair share of games (most at full speed or greater). Genesis was already almost perfect.

Anyways, I don't have an iPlayer. Something to look forward to. It's got a TON of potential. I could get a 3-in-1 for GBA games, but it would have real time save, and the battery dies after a year.

If anyone wants to stress test this thing to see how well it plays games, try some of these demanding games, it'll help us see just how fast this emulator is-

Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories (32MB and stressful sprite work)
Final Fantasy VI Advance (port of SNES game, but slows down a lot thanks to unoptimized code)
V-Rally 3 (full 3D, probably the most impressive on the system)
Gunstar Super Heroes (stressful special effects like mode7 and sprites everywhere)
Boktai 1-3 (always gave me some trouble on VBA, impressive sprite work)
Golden Sun 1 & 2 (especially 2, which gave a lot of slowdowns in VBA)

Those games I've tried in Visualboy Advance on a laptop with Pentium III 1ghz, 512MB memory, and 16MB Radeon Mobility. They slowed down pretty constantly on VBA, and gave me the most lag of all GBA games, so they should be a good benchmark on how well the iPlayer emulator works. If it can play any of these games at decent speed, i'd be really really impressed. Especially considering this is a preliminary beta release and the thing is bound to get much better with time.

And like I said, I'm VERY intrigued by the potential. GBA is a stressful system for computers, there could probably be other emulators for the card.


----------



## Dizzy Doom (Sep 18, 2009)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats the case. The GPL says that everything but system library (like kernel32.dll, in Window's case) codes must have a GPL-compatible licence, and that every binary released has to have it's source code released. That's why the LGPL exists.
I don't know if the iPlayer SDK is considered a "system libary", but if it's not, either you violate the GPL (by not releasing iplayer's SDK), or iPlayer's copyright (by releasing it)
If this is really a port of VBA, he cannot (legally) release a binary.


----------



## Pendor (Sep 18, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> But I've seen no indication it IS based off of the VBA source code.
> 
> From here:
> 
> ...


----------



## ACWWFAN (Sep 18, 2009)

IDC if its a port of what, but this is an amazing piece of work...so glad I have an iPlayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Now we need NDS emulation for it...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 18, 2009)

one of the best things that has happened for the ds... i bet someone will now think of playing ds roms but it's still gonna be a challenge to EMULATE it rather than just play it regularly bcz u need dedication like darkchen has (who apparently should be forgiven if he has done something "illegal" as every hacker is a brother of another lol)
i bet u, after this (ds emulator for iplayer), the whole iplayer market will erupt...
i really think tht putting such extra features for the iplayer is the main reason it will sell and not mainly becuz of what the producers apparently made it for (ie. audio and video)
esp. since this is an originally legal content playing hardware, we wont see as many problems as the other carts are facing and we can say it is worth it's money now (still the emu needs a little more work - from vba)

EDIT: I know i am going too far but can anyone tell me what should be the hardware specs of a system to play PSX and N64 games ... and also what is the hardware specs of the psp and what does the n64 require for it to be played on it?


----------



## Tozarian (Sep 18, 2009)

This could dramatically effect the iplayer's sales. I want one now, and I'm sure alot of others do.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 18, 2009)

Working nice, some sound issues in Golden Sun 2.
Great job!

Ow and the Bit games do not work (as expected, cause the didn't work to well without a patch on gba kits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## YayMii (Sep 19, 2009)

I know this is only supposed to work on an iPlayer, but has anybody tried using it on another flashcart?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 19, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I know this is only supposed to work on an iPlayer, but has anybody tried using it on another flashcart?




This is not a NDS file.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 19, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I know this is only supposed to work on an iPlayer, but has anybody tried using it on another flashcart?



There isn't any point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The emulator is coded to work with the iPlayer's file system and integrated hardware, things that no other flashcart shares.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBA emulation of slot-1 flashcart for Nintendo DS wouldn't be powerful to emulate GBA games. The iPlayer is much powerful than the Nintendo DS/DSi and DS flashcarts. 

That emulator is nice though. Excellent work, darkchen!


----------



## raing3 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks darkchen fro the GBA emulator you sure spent a lot of time you sure spent a lot of time making a nice interface for your emulator and the speed is so much better then flashing a GBA ROM to my EZ-Flash 3in1 each time I want to play a GBA game.

For the people which are having troubles loading the GBA ROMs you should also make sure you are attempting to load them from the "Homebrew" submenu in the DSi Player firmware. If you try to launch a ROM under the "Files" submenu it will just appear as an unknown file type (or at least that was the case for me).


----------



## jackdanielchan (Sep 19, 2009)

I know this sounds like a n00b-ish question... But with the inbuilt nand on the Acekard RPG would it be able to run this app with some modification?


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> I know this sounds like a n00b-ish question... But with the inbuilt nand on the Acekard RPG would it be able to run this app with some modification?


No, it's not. Acekard R.P.G is *NOT* powerful to *emulate GBA games*. Only iPlayer can.


----------



## robert91794 (Sep 19, 2009)

is there any possible way to get this emulator working on othe flash carts?


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 19, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> I know this sounds like a n00b-ish question... But with the inbuilt nand on the Acekard RPG would it be able to run this app with some modification?
> 
> Absolutely not.
> NAND is just storage memory and nothing else, it is not RAM, nor is it a processor.
> ...


*No.*


----------



## iwakura (Sep 19, 2009)

robert91794 said:
			
		

> is there any possible way to get this emulator working on othe flash carts?




*SLAPSLAPSLAPSLAPSLAP*

I feel better.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 19, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> dammit i need an iPlayer... Theyre just too expensive though. I mean $50 and you cant even play commercial roms....


lol that's the price for hardware, R&D etc, believe it or not it would have cost even more if they support roms


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 19, 2009)

iPlayer is officially the ultimate homebrew card out there. All it needs is commercial ROM loading (YSMenu, anyone?) and it will be the ultimate card, period.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 19, 2009)

iwakura said:
			
		

> robert91794 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm maybe a mod can add this in bold in the first post?
*
There isn't a way to get this emulator working on other flash carts. Sorry*


----------



## qwsed (Sep 19, 2009)

no, NO, NO. YOU CAN NOT CONVERT THIS TO OTHER FLASHCARDS!! ffs... its just like the mario & luigi topic all over again...


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2009)

This is AWSOME. I would have ordered an iPlayer, but I already ordered a Dingoo A320... (I like both very well!)

Thank you Darkchen for the first iPlayer proof of concept!


----------



## nl255 (Sep 19, 2009)

robert91794 said:
			
		

> is there any possible way to get this emulator working on othe flash carts?



Sure, you just need a flash cart that includes a CPU powerful enough to run a GBA emulator.  I believe the iPlayer uses a 200MHz ARM chip.  Keep in mind the emulator isn't running on the DS, the DS is just used for input and as a display, much like the gameboy player.  As far as I know, the iPlayer is the only flash cart at the moment that has an onboard coprocessor powerful enough to do it but there is no reason it couldn't be ported to other flash carts with similar hardware, once they are available.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Sep 19, 2009)

Some questions:

1) By how much is the battery life reduced, when using the iplayer for gba emulation?

2) When you play a gba rom, can you make the image fill the entire nds screen? I hate black borders.

3) Can you play 32MB roms (the maximum size for gba roms, afaik)?


----------



## Felipeb (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry if it's already been asked, but will it work normally on a DS Lite?


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 19, 2009)

Felipeb said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's already been asked, but will it work normally on a DS Lite?



Yes


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

Since the iPlayer is much powerful than all Nintendo DS model, will the iPlayer can emulate PlayStation 1 (PS1) and Nintendo 64 games?


----------



## Felipeb (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, best news I've heard all month. Thanks For this darkchen, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

Dead Ghost said:
			
		

> Some questions:
> 
> 1) By how much is the battery life reduced, when using the iplayer for gba emulation?
> 
> ...


[*]I don't know (I didn't have an iPlayer.[*]Screen borders will appear in this GBA emulator.[*]I don't it works... try yourself.
That's my answers.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome emulator, but I prefer EZ Flash 3in1 in combination with CycloDS Evolution. Anyway well done DarkChen. I guess someday someone will release a good snes emulator for iPlayer as well. 

Btw, some homebrew games like fandian or dawnseekers didnt work with iPlayer coz they were not recognized as homebrew files :/


----------



## nl255 (Sep 19, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Since the iPlayer is much powerful than all Nintendo DS model, will the iPlayer can emulate PlayStation 1 (PS1) and Nintendo 64 games?



I doubt it.  Even the PSP does not emulate PS1 games as the PSP's CPU is compatible with the PS1 CPU, so there is no need to run a full emulator.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

nl255 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! The PSP can run and emulate PS1 games (I just saw the PSP FAQ at GBAtemp). I'm asking that iPlayer can run PS1 and Nintendo 64 games.

(Sorry for my off-topic post)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 19, 2009)

lol, there's no way the iPlayer can emulate a PS1 oer N64 game, impossible. Wii has even a 729 Mhz CPU and what do we have? Crappy wii64 and psx emulators...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> lol, there's no way the iPlayer can emulate a PS1 oer N64 game, impossible. Wii has even a 729 Mhz CPU and what do we have? Crappy wii64 and psx emulators...



Actually the Wii PSX emulator works pretty damn well, most games run at full speed. The Wii64 emulator has been promising from the teasers, but in its current form isn't great. But 30 FPS isn't a terrible start. Don't go bashing people unless you can do a better job yourself.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> nl255 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed the point completely. It's not "emulated" by the PSP. It's just the CPUs are compatible, and the software loads as if it were a PS1 :/

At least that's my understanding of it. Either way, no PSX DS emulator anytime soon.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 19, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> nl255 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct, virtualization is not the same as emulation.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 19, 2009)

If it was possible to emulate the N64 then there won't be enough buttons for the controls?


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 19, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> If it was possible to emulate the N64 then there won't be enough buttons for the controls?



Uhmmm...Touchscreen button templates?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 19, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> If it was possible to emulate the N64 then there won't be enough buttons for the controls?


psp...


----------



## Raika (Sep 19, 2009)

Cool, I wish I had an iPlayer...


----------



## Dizzy Doom (Sep 19, 2009)

qwsed said:
			
		

> Why does he need to release the code? What does the law state in the US? (wich does not apply if he's not from there...)
> 
> If he was given the go ahead to edit some code that is copyrighted he does not need to share/show any source code at all. Since the things he edited are his...


He needs to do so because by editing the code and using VBA he accepted the GPL licence. Yes, he has the right to edit the program and keep the modifications to himself, that is, if he doesn't release a binary. If he releases a binary, that changes the whole thing.

Not that I care about licences, in any case, but I don't like the GPL being misunderstood.


----------



## retiredjerk (Sep 19, 2009)

mine jsut hangs on loading..have the latest sys menu but i dont have a dsi 1.4 to use the update.dat file. is there another way to update..i have a launch iplayer. i see the GBA icons on my files but i get the homebrew loading..please wait screen when i launch a gba file


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is fantastic news.  Now mainstream flashcarts need to start getting this hardware so they can be compatible with this emulator.  Once that happens, the DSi will be complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## markvn (Sep 19, 2009)

But isn't it possible to make a gba emulator for EZ flash Vi, AK2, Cyclo DS, EDGE etc.?
I know it's not possible to run it as normal, but I haven't got problems with it if it's plays a bit slower then NDS-GBA.
I'm not saying that someone must make it, but it is possible, isn't it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

markvn said:
			
		

> But isn't it possible to make a gba emulator for EZ flash Vi, AK2, Cyclo DS, EDGE etc.?
> I know it's not possible to run it as normal, but I haven't got problems with it if it's plays a bit slower then NDS-GBA.
> I'm not saying that someone must make it, but it is possible, isn't it?



No it's not possible, for it to run it needs the hardware that's inside the iPlayer.  There will never be a GBA emulator for standard slot 1 carts.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 19, 2009)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> This is fantastic news.  Now mainstream flashcarts need to start getting this hardware so they can be compatible with this emulator.  Once that happens, the DSi will be complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I'd welcome that myself, it's clear from reading threads on this emulator that there are many people who consider $50 for a flashcart expensive.  And for a version of one of the other carts that play commercial ROMs and include hardware similar to the iPlayer, I imagine it'd be even more than that.  $50 seems like nothing to me, especially considering that's really only slightly more than the price of a single game.  Everyone has different scales, though.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 19, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must enter it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either way its a nice piece of work.


----------



## tuta (Sep 19, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Dead Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mistook his post he didn't say the psp can't play psx games the psp has the cpu and software to play psx games with software from sony
In a sense it is built to play psx from the start
I don't think iplayer is capable of any of this

N64 is very complex so emulation for it till now even for the pc is good but far from perfect so n64 iplayer is possible but might not be good or fully playable
For the psp it even needs specific game fixes yet no full speed and the only perfect or playable is only super mario 64
so I don't think it will go far but kudos to the dev


Still great job for this GBA emu for all those with only a DSi
if someone can get snes emu working full speed no glitch I am going to get an iplayer definitely


----------



## mad567 (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it possible for this to work on the next release on cyclo ds using an expansion pack?????>.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Is it possible for this to work on the next release on cyclo ds using an expansion pack?????>.....



No, there is no way to get this emulator running on anything except the iPlayer.  Although if you have a slot 2 expansion pack you can already run GBA games.


----------



## Jacobeian (Sep 19, 2009)

this looks so polished and since all the emulation job was already done (by VBA code), I'm curious if he hasn't been helped by the team behind iplayer itself for the port

impressive job anyway, this iPlayer seems to be a great piece of hardware for that price, no we just need to know the full spec (CPUs speed) to know what can be accomplished next (I wonder how fast it compares against VBA-GX for the wii, some GBA games are still running slow on that one)

Last thing: don't forget about GPL if you don't want to have the whole free software community against you, I'm not even sure you are allowed to distribute binaries compiled against iPlayer libraries and SDK, but I guess that if the company behind that say nothing, this means they are not completely unhappy with that (which would be quite understandable)


----------



## retiredjerk (Sep 19, 2009)

this emu is pretty cool. Amazing that people are still asking for this on other flashcarts when its been said over and over it cant be done. The iplayer has specialized hardware that no other cart has..period. If the iplayer card starts becoming an emu card it could become pretty successful. Great first release.  Finally GBA is drag and drop.


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 19, 2009)

Does Mother 3 work with the translation patch?


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 19, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Does Mother 3 work with the translation patch?
> 
> No
> 
> ...



1) I really don't care, hé, you can play GBA on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) There's a "Graphic size" option, but you can't change it (maybe in the future you can)
3) Yes 32Mb roms do work

Note I: Even those GBA Nickelodeon video roms, do work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Note II*_: Always when the emulator crashes and you have to reset the DS/DSi, you restart the iPlayer, it gives an error, the same error as it gives when you use not compatible flashcards on the dsi. Taking out the iPlayer and reinsert it, solves that problem, sometimes you need to do this a few times.
Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## amiga (Sep 19, 2009)

This is great more for the possibilities with the iplayer than with the emu itself. I was thinking of buying the iplayer just for videos but this is even better. It would be great a neo geo, cp2 or mame emulators, or even dslinux with more speed and memory or internet browser like bunjallow would be fantastic.

What I don't understand is the moral of the company behind iplayer, I mean they don't want to release the sdk or emus using the power of iplayer or the possibility of loading ds backups. I can understand the backups problem if they don't want to have problems with nintendo but with homebrew or emus is not that a big deal because most of the people are gonna use the iplayer to watch illegal movies anyway.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 19, 2009)

Now I want an iPlayer. XD


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 19, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww too bad.. If it worked, I wouldn't bother and buyed an Iplayer right away.. Hope it could get fixed..

BTW, wouldn't it work if the mother 3 japaneserom works, to just create a save when you entered the names, and then use your save with the mother 3 translated rom?


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 19, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even the Japanese untouched rom freezes at name input.


----------



## lenselijer (Sep 19, 2009)

First of all, great work, gba on dsi, who would have expected that.

I tested some roms:
Mario kart - 150cc works fullspeed
pokemon leaf grean - works perfect
mario advance - works perfect
mario advance 4 - save data corrupt (needs a patch i think)

This will surely boost sales of iplayer in my shop


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 19, 2009)

Can you test Kingdom hearts too? And maybe one of the Boktai games


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 19, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Can you test Kingdom hearts too? And maybe one of the Boktai games



*Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories*

- Starts nice, but suddenly all gfx goes messed up in the intro and sound starts to hisshhh and intro almost stands still
- Not playable.

- You can however exit back to the gba emulator menu screen


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 19, 2009)

evryone rememeber this is still version 1 and maybe 80% of the games work well so expect much better results on the next


----------



## Nollog (Sep 19, 2009)

qwsed said:
			
		

> Why does he need to release the code? What does the law state in the US? (wich does not apply if he's not from there...)
> 
> If he was given the go ahead to edit some code that is copyrighted he does not need to share/show any source code at all. Since the things he edited are his...
> GPL is universal.
> ...


It's a plugin, you run the .gba files, not the emulator.


----------



## bach3609 (Sep 19, 2009)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> I also tried metroid zero.
> 
> No glitch, perfect sound, full speed (with 2 frameskip).
> 
> ...


oh ma godrerzzzzz why tis no work on my r4? omg darkchen you sux get a life.

Jk xD well anyways good emulator, and yea i agree the GUI looks good. Woot Game boy games on the dsi, this will be the good future for flashcard developers if they come out with the same hardware as the iplayer and can play roms at the same time.


----------



## igogiko (Sep 19, 2009)

What is the difference between iPlayer and r4, i wish they could make same kind emulator for r4 without anykind 2 slot rapin', argh >-


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

igogiko said:
			
		

> What is the difference between iPlayer and r4, i wish they could make same kind emulator for r4 without anykind 2 slot rapin', argh >-


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 19, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> I'm ready for the flood of noobs posting: gba emulator sux not working for r4 fix now!!



gba emulator sux not working for r4 fix now!!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> oh ma godrerzzzzz why tis no work on my r4? omg darkchen you sux get a life.


lol

YEA really getting one now. I want it before this and now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dsi sweet. M3i Zero n iplayer woot. lol


----------



## KirovAir (Sep 19, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> You guys know you can play gba games using an EZ 3in1 right?







Ffs, ofcourse we know that. But for ppl who bought an iPlayer for video support, and lack an EZ-3in1 this is a perfect solution. Also, every heard of the DSi?


----------



## Felipeb (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm having the hardest time finding an iPlayer in Brazil. Can anyone there help me out? Thanks.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Who is the creator of iPlayer? Is it the same person or group of people that created the iTouch?


----------



## Poliwrath (Sep 19, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get an iPlayer in the United Kingdom / The UK / Great Britain / England ??

I can't find one ANYWHERE ;|


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 19, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> You guys know you can play gba games using an EZ 3in1 right?




right ... so where do i plug that into my DSi! DUH!


The idea of this is really for a more practical use on DSi!


----------



## Beware (Sep 19, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what about getting past the name input in a PC emulator then throwing the save on the microSD card?  Does it just hang at a different place?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 19, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Who is the creator of iPlayer? Is it the same person or group of people that created the iTouch?


Yea, he's also probably the same guy who created the iPhone!


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 19, 2009)

Poliwrath said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I can get an iPlayer in the United Kingdom / The UK / Great Britain / England ??
> 
> I can't find one ANYWHERE ;|




shop01media you will find a link in my signature to my iplayer review along with the website link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




although not based in the UK and maby not as cheap as dealextreme they DO SELL THEM and they take a whole lot less time to get to the uk


----------



## Beware (Sep 19, 2009)

Felipeb said:
			
		

> I'm having the hardest time finding an iPlayer in Brazil. Can anyone there help me out? Thanks.
> 
> QUOTE(Poliwrath @ Sep 19 2009, 11:44 AM) Anybody know where I can get an iPlayer in the United Kingdom / The UK / Great Britain / England ??
> 
> I can't find one ANYWHERE ;|



www.dealextreme.com

Free, worldwide shipping.  Great prices.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like i'm gonna have to pic one of these up.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 19, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Can you test Kingdom hearts too? And maybe one of the Boktai games



Boktai games do not work:
- The Boktai games make use of the sun, you need the original cartridge that had solarsensors on it.

Boktai games do work:
- If applying the ips patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* Boktai 1 ??? (Eurasia patch)
- Note: Still "Solar Sensor is broken" error after applying the "Eurasia" Patch

* Boktai 2 works perfect.
- Note: Patch does work on US and EU versions

* Boktai 3 (Shin Bokura no Taiyou - Gyakushuu no Sabata) works great
- Note: Apply the "DarthNemesis" "Select patch" (Hold Select and press Left or Right on the control pad to set sun level) for the solar meter first, then apply the "translation patch" (Click to go to the download page) | The translation was never 100% finnished :/, but the script is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you can play the whole game without a problem normally


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 19, 2009)

works relatively well, a few games do some frame skips.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great news! Although, I feel envy for the iplayer owners.. i might just pick one up for this.


----------



## Necromanson (Sep 19, 2009)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> That being said, this looks interesting.  Like everyone else I'm curious to see the price tag, if it's cheap I'd consider going for it.  The notion of having an on-board CPU makes me curious to see if they are able to utilize this technology to effectively load GBA roms from a slot-1 cart.  I guess we'll wait and see.  If anyone ever pulls that off I'll be sold for sure.



I remember posting on your hands-on impression a few months back in June about this exact same thing (see quote above).  I guess now I'll really look into purchasing an iPlayer.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just saying, but an iPlayer is 40 bucks, whereas if you have a DS/DSlite, you can get an EZFlash for 30 AND use it for games such as Pokemon with the Pal Park.

NOt shoooting down this emu, shooting down the iPlayer instead. xD


----------



## Clookster (Sep 19, 2009)

OK, I'm going to get me an iPlayer on DX now.

One question: Can I use Lameboy for GB/GBC games on iPlayer as well? Then I could use my iPlayer as my "Gameboy cartridge" with my DSi...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 20, 2009)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Also, every heard of the DSi?



Of course a lot of DSi owners have only themselves to blame, many having traded in a perfectly good DSLite.  If someone really wants to upgrade, better to keep the old DS as well... trading in isn't worth the pathetic amount you get.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow. It's as if all the thousand-post douches who kept yelling about there never being GBA emulation on DS have all been simultaneously bitch-slapped.

Anyway, this marks a giant leap on the DS scene!


----------



## granville (Sep 20, 2009)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Wow. It's as if all the thousand-post douches who kept yelling about there never being GBA emulation on DS have all been simultaneously bitch-slapped.
> 
> Anyway, this marks a giant leap on the DS scene!


Hardly, there will never be a real GBA emulator on DS with normal flashcards. That was the key factor in the argument. It holds true. iPlayer is new and has a way to cheat in this sense. And I wouldn't call people douches for that, it's the people begging for them that were douches, usually 1-post noobs who only joined to ask that question. It remains a stupid question. iPlayer has a more powerful processor than the DS itself. It's dumb to think the DS alone could handle GBA emulation.

Here's a perfect example of the stupidity of the noobs who ask for these emulators-
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=180522


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 20, 2009)

iPlayer: Bought from DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Soo.. should I expect the cart in about 2 weeks?


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Note that when the iPlayer was released, some of those "thousand post douches" put forward the possibility of GBA emulators or homebrew that would use the extra power.  (although admittedly I wasn't one of them)


I had the idea of an additional, external CPU for the DS a few years ago, but I was sure Nintendo would be the one to release it. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## lithium210 (Sep 20, 2009)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> iPlayer: Bought from DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



took me a month to get my acekard 2.1 BUT at least i got it!


----------



## Opium (Sep 20, 2009)

It took me about 3 weeks to get my Acekard 2i from DX. It's slow but at least its cheap.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2009)

A month on average here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm guessing I've been pretty luck with DX then, stuff usually takes a week on average.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 20, 2009)

not any use for pokemon users, no RTC emulated.


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 20, 2009)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> not any use for pokemon users, no RTC emulated.



I thought the game could still be played, we just don't have any of the time based features... let's hope this is fixed in a future release.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 20, 2009)

not wurking on r4 fix now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## granville (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the GBA patch application GBATA (can be found in the downloads section here) has a patch that can hack the real time clock. Not sure if it will work on this emulator, but give it a try anyways, I've used it on VBA and it seems to work well.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=224

Just load the rom in the utility, I think the clock fix will help you.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I think the GBA patch application GBATA (can be found in the downloads section here) has a patch that can hack the real time clock. Not sure if it will work on this emulator, but give it a try anyways, I've used it on VBA and it seems to work well.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=224
> 
> Just load the rom in the utility, I think the clock fix will help you.



That'll probably work for people who want to play Ruby or Sapphire, yeah.  Hopefully there's a real-time-clock emulation put into this at some point, though, because the best of the GBA-generation Pokemon games (Emerald) never had a clock fix released.


----------



## Velveteer (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually, does anyone know the specs of the iPlayer's internal processor and RAM? The battery life sounds a little steep, besides, I'd want to be able to play games with a RTC.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 20, 2009)

Without the working SDK and information on the hardware, implementation of RTC into the gba emu is not known or capable. 

It still needs a working save battery manager, otherwise the use of RTS becomes combersome.  I also noticed some of the other features in VBA are not implemented.



A possible use of the same FCRAM in the DSI would have been better than the SDRAM.


----------



## nonnonnon (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a noob question: What is frameskip and what most i do with it to get gba games emulated like it was a retail game?


----------



## indask8 (Sep 20, 2009)

nonnonnon said:
			
		

> i have a noob question: What is frameskip and what most i do with it to get gba games emulated like it was a retail game?



Frameskip means each 60 frames, a certain number of frames is skip, so they are not calculated, and the emulation is faster (but you may see those missing frame as the animation is less smooth).

For the other question, you must wait until darkchen improve the emulator so you don't need anymore using frameskip to have fullspeed.

But the emulator is already perfectly playable.


----------



## Normmatt (Sep 20, 2009)

This isnt even based on VBA its based on gpSP which is why it runs so well on the iPlayers internal mips cpu. I too would like to see this open source or atleast an sdk released.


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 20, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for testing  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boktai 2 and Boktai 3 are the ones i just want to play, i've beaten 1 so.. xD Now, I think i'll buy the Iplayer soon..


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 20, 2009)

héhé, thx, for wasting my time again on the boktai games, now i have to play them again /
Damn you iPlayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hé, to play gba on a nice crisp clear screen, makes me ditch the gba-sp i still use to play gba on my Visoly FA-256


----------



## adaliboy (Sep 20, 2009)

my r4i gold is deadth man:@ 
i try't dat i player gba emulator on my r4i gold. and then my r4i died.
it says that is corrupted:S
en now are my parents very angry man


----------



## redact (Sep 20, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> my r4i gold is deadth man:@
> i try't dat i player gba emulator on my r4i gold. and then my r4i died.
> it says that is corrupted:S
> en now are my parents very angry man



how is that even possible? there is no .nds file

serves you right for not reading the topic...


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 20, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> adaliboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you maybe delete everything of it, and then maybe put the firmware on it? or use a new microsd?

@ mercluke well, everyone makes mistakes ..


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great Work

Now to:

a. Get an iPlayer
b. Say sorry to everyone i said that it isn't possible to play GBA roms with a slot one.


----------



## Poliwrath (Sep 20, 2009)

If i buy an iPlayer will it work on my DSi, which is already on firmware 1.4 ? >.


----------



## redact (Sep 20, 2009)

Poliwrath said:
			
		

> If i buy an iPlayer will it work on my DSi, which is already on firmware 1.4 ? >.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Poliwrath said:
			
		

> If i buy an iPlayer will it work on my DSi, which is already on firmware 1.4 ? >.


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine is not working.....


Put everything where it should be, but when I browse Homebrew it just hangs while loading. When I remove the plugin, I can browse files again.

Help!


----------



## indask8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> Mine is not working.....
> 
> 
> Put everything where it should be, but when I browse Homebrew it just hangs while loading. When I remove the plugin, I can browse files again.
> ...



Format your microSD with panasonicSD formater then try again.

Also be sure you have updated your Iplayer to the latest OS/firmware.


----------



## adaliboy (Sep 20, 2009)

my r4i gold died with this file man/
it says that is currupted.:S


*Posts merged*

please help


----------



## indask8 (Sep 20, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> my r4i gold died with this file man/
> it says that is currupted.:S
> please help



You were stupid enough to try this on your crappy R4 even if in the first post it was said it will only work on Iplayer.

Now, assume, your R4 is dead for good.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 20, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> my r4i gold died with this file man/
> it says that is currupted.:S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> my r4i gold died with this file man/
> it says that is currupted.:S
> 
> 
> ...



Good, I guess it's some sort of karma payback. Anyone whose this fucking stupid doesn't deserve to have a flashcart, or for that matter, any piece of technology.

Gave me a good laugh, though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> my r4i gold died with this file man/
> it says that is currupted.:S
> 
> 
> ...



And how exactly did you get it to run?  There's no .nds file in the archive.


----------



## mateo245 (Sep 20, 2009)

can someone test castlevania, if it does work well i will buy an iplayer for sure,who wouldnt anyway.


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 20, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> adaliboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You my friend, are sad.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 20, 2009)

mateo245 said:
			
		

> can someone test castlevania, if it does work well i will buy an iplayer for sure,who wouldnt anyway.



I tried the 3 castlevania, they all work perfectly fine as long as I played.


----------



## retiredjerk (Sep 20, 2009)

MOTHER 3 WORKS FOR me with translation patch..got way passed the name input screen. got to the beginning where he has to change from pajams into clothes. i noticed others have mentioned it doesnt work


----------



## adaliboy (Sep 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> adaliboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that iplayer i downloaded and then i opened an file 
and then i sow nothing. then i start my dsi again btw my dsi has an 1.3E version.
then i startet it again then i sow that there was sommething currupt:S


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You downloaded the iPlayer?


----------



## iceBaer (Sep 20, 2009)

is the iplayer firmware any good?
can i only play music with this or games /homebrew too?


----------



## qwsed (Sep 20, 2009)

iceBaer said:
			
		

> is the iplayer firmware any good?
> can i only play music with this or games /homebrew too?



CAN YOU PPL FUCKING READ THE POST ABOUT WHAT THE IPLAYER CAN AND CANT DO!!!!!


----------



## Clookster (Sep 20, 2009)

1. Can we put /sort GBA files into mutiple folders?
2. Can we change display from top- to touchscreen?
3. Will Lambow work on it too (GB / GBC)?

I just ordered my iPlayer... But I can't wait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				qwsed said:
			
		

> CAN YOU PPL FUCKING READ THE POST ABOUT WHAT THE IPLAYER CAN AND CANT DO!!!!!



Actually you can download a *flash demo of the iPlayer firmware* here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmzmjlt4ogz
So there's no need to read anything! Just press some buttons with your mouse!


----------



## noppi (Sep 20, 2009)

I had already wrote the following, but have'nt receive an answer. Can anyone help ?

The emulator won't work on my DS lite. Have copied the PLUGIN directory to _SYSTEM and overwrite the existing one. When have started a GBA-Programm, the emulator says: The NDSGBA emulator needs the support of the NDSGBA file system, please ensure it lie in the root directory of SD card. Can anyone tell me, what's wrong ?


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's how it should look like:

\_System
\_System\Plugins
\_System\Plugins\gba.bmp
\_System\Plugins\gba.ini
\_System\Plugins\gba.plg
\_System\Plugins\gba1.bmp
\_System\Plugins\NDSGBA\
\_System\Plugins\NDSGBA\gamecht\
\_System\Plugins\NDSGBA\gamepak\ (I place my gba roms in here (not needed))
\_System\Plugins\NDSGBA\gamepic\
\_System\Plugins\NDSGBA\gamerts\
\_System\Plugins\NDSGBA\system\*.*


----------



## W3r3W0lF (Sep 20, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Here's how it should look like:
> 
> \_System
> \_System\Plugins
> ...


yep, thats the way, ignore what darkchan said at point 3 (copy ndsgba folder directly into _system folder).
tried advance wars, everything worked prooper.
mother 3 (english hacked) had a low frame rate (surprise surprise^^)

will test some homebrew games tomorrow, awesome work


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 20, 2009)

retiredjerk said:
			
		

> MOTHER 3 WORKS FOR me with translation patch..got way passed the name input screen. got to the beginning where he has to change from pajams into clothes. i noticed others have mentioned it doesnt work




Yupz, it works,

Best played with frameskip set to 4 or 5.
When using standard settings, it looks like's it freezes on the name entry screen, but like mentioned a bit above, it's just a VERY slow framerate on that point.


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 21, 2009)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Nerdii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a Mac, so I can't use that. I used Disk Utility to format it. I have the latest OS/Firmware.
Still not working.


----------



## IrakoSeigen (Sep 21, 2009)

Good reason to start saving for a iPlayer...
With this feature, I'm sure Iplayers'll be out of stock soon, so I'll buy one as soon as I can :þ


----------



## updowners (Sep 21, 2009)

adaliboy said:
			
		

> my r4i gold is deadth man:@
> i try't dat i player gba emulator on my r4i gold. and then my r4i died.
> it says that is corrupted:S
> en now are my parents very angry man



how the fuck?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow i want an iplayer now but they're like $50 with shipping and memory


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Sep 21, 2009)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Sportsmaniac1322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with you.  There are tons of people on the GBAtemp community that have (or at least had) a CycloDS and an EZFlash 3in1 combo.  Those 2 units together would cost around $70.  If a company like Acekard or M3 put that hardware into their current flashcarts, I think it would be less than $70, and since you're getting GBA support, it's really a better deal.  I think mainstream flashcarts putting this hardware in is very realistic and I'm 100% convinced we'll see someone do it by at least Christmas season.  And I'll be sure to snatch up the first one that comes out!


----------



## iwakura (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree. I would be willing to drop $100 on a DS, GBA, AVI/WMV/MPEG compatible cart with good homebrew compatibility.


----------



## playallday (Sep 21, 2009)

lol, about a year ago I thought someone would do this with enough time.

Anything can happen...  Who knows, maybe N64 on the DS is next!



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> adaliboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE THE LINKZ?!?


----------



## DominoBright (Sep 21, 2009)

I gotta ask: does PocketNES work with this?


----------



## Acenima (Sep 21, 2009)

This looks cool, good for a dsI


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 21, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> boudincaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any help??

Really want to use this!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2009)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> wow i want an iplayer now but they're like $50 with shipping and memory


$35 on Dealextreme, and I'm guessing you already have a microSD lying around.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm wondering how many of you have a DSi and need this. If you have a DSLite, just buy an EZFlash.


----------



## stefer (Sep 21, 2009)

qwsed said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will they release a GBAiplayer so i can play my PS3 games on my GBA micro?






/noob


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 21, 2009)

Tested:
- SMSAdvance (SMS and GG)
- Goomba
- Goomba Color
- PocketNes
- MSXAdvance
- PCEAdvance
- Cologne

The all do work but most games have alot of gfx/sound problems (what do you want, emulaion in an emulator)
Cologne has a menu problem, you can scroll but you don't see what you scroll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most can be downloaded here: http://hem.passagen.se/flubba/gbadown.html


----------



## DominoBright (Sep 21, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how many of you have a DSi and need this. If you have a DSLite, just buy an EZFlash.
> I have a DSi, but this isn't the only reason why I'm getting an iPlayer. If a GBA emulator could be made for it, who knows what else is possible? Plus I want soft-reset for my homebrew, which the M3i ZERO doesn't have.
> QUOTE(DjoeN @ Sep 21 2009, 03:37 PM) Tested:
> - SMSAdvance (SMS and GG)
> ...


Ah, thanks for that. The reason why I asked was because, well, let's face it: PocketNES has better compatibility than NES DS.


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 21, 2009)

If only they allowed anyone to download the SDK, you never know what kind of homebrews would come out.

Plus, you can't go wrong with watching .avi movies on the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (those long car trips won't be that long anymore!)


----------



## junker_man32 (Sep 22, 2009)

hopefully this dude gets sued buy iplayer, or something like a new firmware makes it unplayable. hopefully, i hope this stops, this was only for multimedia, not gba games (their old and suck ass), no nds roms, for media. get a gba flash cart for gba games, iplayer for media, or slot 1 for nds games people, or buy a damn PSP! Hopefully this program and developing gets shutdown....this is a warning!


----------



## Beware (Sep 22, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> hopefully this dude gets sued buy iplayer, or something like a new firmware makes it unplayable. hopefully, i hope this stops, this was only for multimedia, not gba games (their old and suck ass), no nds roms, for media. get a gba flash cart for gba games, iplayer for media, or slot 1 for nds games people, or buy a damn PSP! Hopefully this program and developing gets shutdown....this is a warning!
> 
> LOL!  You're an idiot, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 22, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree... that's got to be the stupidest post I've read so far in this thread.  Far worse than those who've asked whether it'll work on their non-iPlayer flashcart, or complaining about it not working on their R4s, lol.


----------



## jayx3m (Sep 22, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> hopefully this dude gets sued buy iplayer, or something like a new firmware makes it unplayable. hopefully, i hope this stops, this was only for multimedia, not gba games (their old and suck ass), no nds roms, for media. get a gba flash cart for gba games, iplayer for media, or slot 1 for nds games people, or buy a damn PSP! Hopefully this program and developing gets shutdown....this is a warning!



Why would iPlayer sue someone who made their sales go up?!


----------



## dudereno (Sep 22, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> Nerdii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same problem using 3 different memory cards and two consoles[dsl/dsi]. After much head scratching I found that removing the hidden mac files [trashes/spotlight], cured the hanging problem. Try using something like the mac blue harvest utility, which removes those files from USB/flash memory devices. Hope it works for you.


----------



## W3r3W0lF (Sep 22, 2009)

strange, the i was able to pass the name input screen in mother 3 the regular way

i tested golden sun (some performance/graphic/sound issues) and some homebrews (no one worked), i hope that version 1.1 will fix some of that issues


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 22, 2009)

SifJar said:
			
		

> A friend of mine told me there was a cheat for Scribblenauts which enabled vulgar words. I cannot see anything like this online, and never heard anything about it, is it true? I was curious as to whether, if it is true, the items were already in the game, just hidden, or if they somehow managed to add items to the game. If its the later, I'd be more interested, as it would mean we could put other random stuff in. But anyway, is it true, does the cheat exist?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(W3r3W0lF @ Sep 22 2009, 02:48 PM) strange, the i was able to pass the name input screen in mother 3 the regular way
> ...




Geat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So mother 3 owrked for you?


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 22, 2009)

noppi said:
			
		

> I had already wrote the following, but have'nt receive an answer. Can anyone help ?
> 
> The emulator won't work on my DS lite. Have copied the PLUGIN directory to _SYSTEM and overwrite the existing one. When have started a GBA-Programm, the emulator says: The NDSGBA emulator needs the support of the NDSGBA file system, please ensure it lie in the root directory of SD card. Can anyone tell me, what's wrong ?



OMG can you fucking read!?
This is for IPLAYER! IPLAYER only works for DSI (geez, what's in the name?)
So this will not work on your crappy ds lite, no matter what you do with your flashcart!


----------



## Beware (Sep 22, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> noppi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG can *you* fucking read?

Names are not everything.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> OMG can you fucking read!?
> This is for IPLAYER! IPLAYER only works for DSI (geez, what's in the name?)
> So this will not work on your crappy ds lite, no matter what you do with your flashcart!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha *NO.*


----------



## junker_man32 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, sue him when nintendo sues iplayer, just like r4, then also sues him...haha the timewill come hopefully


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope the Iplayer team doesn't block it because they didn't want their carts to run roms.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> I hope the Iplayer team doesn't block it because they didn't want their carts to run roms.


Riiiight. Sure they don't. [/sarcasm] 

Have you any idea how much this is going to boost their sales? One more homebrew that uses the iPlayer and I'm buying it that instant. I'm sure I've mentioned this somewhere already, but just think of the homebrew the extra processor will make possible! We might even get a working web browser!


----------



## Beware (Sep 24, 2009)

The intention of not allowing ROMs to be loaded was so it could get into retail stores and what not and hopefully not get blocked by Nintendo's firmware updates, but Nintendo just did a full sweep of all the (then) known exploits so iPlayer got blocked with them.  Nintendo has made it clear they don't want ANY unofficial cartridges running so not adding ROM support is just plain a bad business move at this point.  It would be trivial to add and (based on Nintendo's very clear intentions) will have no extra negative effect on the sales of the cart.  It will most certainly boost sales and, if they release a proper SDK, it will get an even larger boost.

They have on their hands a device that could change slot1 flash carts for a long time.  A chance to make an ideal slot1 solution for everything of which one could think.  This thing could be huge IF the parent company gives it that chance.  I know I am buying one ASAP and, if it gets better homebrew support or ROM loading, I know there are many other people here who will also be buying one.


PS: @ Junkerman_32: I believe I speak for everyone here when I ask you to stop with your ignorant dribble.  You clearly have no idea what you're talking about and seem to have some sort of blatant prejudice against the iPlayer.  This is a huge development for the homebrew community more than anything and if you can't see that then I feel very sorry for you.  Enjoy your PSP.


----------



## junker_man32 (Sep 25, 2009)

big DEVELOPMENT... who cares. i hate piracy......even on the psp! i hope all this gets taken down and the developer gets taken down by nintendo, so does iplayer, allowing this shit to happen.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 25, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> big DEVELOPMENT... who cares. i hate piracy......even on the psp! i hope all this gets taken down and the developer gets taken down by nintendo, so does iplayer, allowing this shit to happen.


What the heck? You shouldn't be here!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 25, 2009)

@junker_man32- You really shouldn't be here.


----------



## Beware (Sep 25, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> big DEVELOPMENT... who cares. i hate piracy......even on the psp! i hope all this gets taken down and the developer gets taken down by nintendo, so does iplayer, allowing this shit to happen.



You are a sad, strange little man.  I can see the issue you have with piracy but you aren't looking at the big picture.  This is a Proof of Concept that the onboard CPU of the iPlayer can be used for homebrew.  This opens the doors for better more useful homebrew.  If you can't get past some silly prejudice for the good of our entire community then you truly do not belong here.  Grow up or shut up.


EDIT: And you people who said he shouldn't be here because he's against piracy really have to shut your mouths also.  We are not devoted to piracy here.  If that's what you think then you don't belong here anymore than junker_man32.


----------



## Darrien14 (Sep 25, 2009)

quote]

You are a sad, strange little man.  I can see the issue you have with piracy but you aren't looking at the big picture.  This is a Proof of Concept that the onboard CPU of the iPlayer can be used for homebrew.  This opens the doors for better more useful homebrew.  If you can't get past some silly prejudice for the good of our entire community then you truly do not belong here.  Grow up or shut up.


EDIT: And you people who said he shouldn't be here because he's against piracy really have to shut your mouths also.  We are not devoted to piracy here.  If that's what you think then you don't belong here anymore than junker_man32.
[/quote]


hey nice toy story refrence!!


----------



## Beware (Sep 25, 2009)

I was hoping someone would catch it.


----------



## altorn (Sep 25, 2009)

works well with 8-16mbs of GBA roms. speed is almost perfect. speedup function works well too.

tried Kingdom Hearts CoM, hangs on the opening movie, just like the gPSP for the PSP.

save state and load state work well too.

i cannot wait for updates!

(finally have a reason to own an iplayer, i thought it was useless when i got it.)


----------



## Beware (Sep 25, 2009)

altorn said:
			
		

> works well with 8-16mbs of GBA roms. speed is almost perfect. speedup function works well too.
> 
> tried Kingdom Hearts CoM, hangs on the opening movie, just like the gPSP for the PSP.
> 
> ...



I've suggested this for Mother before and got no response, so I will suggest it here.  What happens if you get past there in another emulator, then load the save file into this emulator?  Does it run well then?  Or is it still unplayable?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 25, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> big DEVELOPMENT... who cares. i hate piracy......even on the psp! i hope all this gets taken down and the developer gets taken down by nintendo, so does iplayer, allowing this shit to happen.



You don't necessarily support piracy if you play ROMs on your DS... I'm against piracy, but I'm also against carrying dozens and dozens of GB/GBC/GBA/DS game paks (I have well over 200 from all 4 of those handhelds combined) around with me everywhere I take my DS.  If you don't mind carrying around craploads of games with you, or you tend to play only 1 or 2 games for a stretch before switching, you're entitled to play them however you want.  The ability flash carts give me to carry around as many ROMs as I can fit on a microSD just makes me buy even more crap from Nintendo.

But seriously dude, your post just comes off as completely arrogant and over-the-top stupid.  Great, you hate piracy; so do a lot of us.  Nobody cares.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2009)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the hell are you on GBAtemp if you hate pirating (junker_man32 )? One look at the forums and you can tell that there is a lot of piraters (including me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Why the hell are you on GBAtemp if you hate pirating (junker_man32 )? One look at the forums and you can tell that there is a lot of piraters (including me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna say "homebrew."


----------



## junker_man32 (Sep 30, 2009)

i thought this was a place to share about gaming, not piracy, fuck gba-temp. where have all the good times gone. i hope this guy gets sued and this shit stops. u might as well ban me, gbatemp is shit now, damn kids and their "hacking".

*Posts merged*

i thought this was a place to share about gaming, not piracy, fuck gba-temp. where have all the good times gone. i hope this guy gets sued and this shit stops. u might as well ban me, gbatemp is shit now, damn kids and their "hacking".


----------



## m-p{3} (Sep 30, 2009)

We love you too.


----------



## Beware (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow.  You're ignorance has no limits, does it?  It's just plain pathetic that you can't see how this benefits everyone and not just pirates.  You can't get past some bullshit prejudice you have to see this is for the greater good.  Just a bigot on a useless crusade.  How unfortunate for you.


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 30, 2009)

What does he mean about good old GBATemp, wasn't this site always dedicated to some sort of piracy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> i thought this was a place to share about gaming, not piracy, fuck gba-temp. where have all the good times gone. i hope this guy gets sued and this shit stops. u might as well ban me, gbatemp is shit now, damn kids and their "hacking".
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> i thought this was a place to share about gaming, not piracy, fuck gba-temp. where have all the good times gone. i hope this guy gets sued and this shit stops. u might as well ban me, gbatemp is shit now, damn kids and their "hacking".



Nice story bro.

Now let me play a sad song on the world's smallest violin. Maybe that will ease your pain.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 1, 2009)

Where do you put the roms on the microSD card?


----------



## junker_man32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a joke used too much...has no effect at all.


----------



## Beware (Oct 1, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  You've now moved on from being a douchebag about a brilliant development for the homebrew community to being a douchebag about someone's jokes.  You must be the most brilliant person on the planet.  You're so knowledgeable!


----------



## iwakura (Oct 1, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Where do you put the roms on the microSD card?


anywhere you want. you can navigate to them through the homebrew option at the main screen.


----------



## DominoBright (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't have an iPlayer yet, but while I'm preparing for when I do get one, I have another question.

Do trimmed ROMs work on this?


----------



## xeronut (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm getting black screens when I try and load a ROM through the main iPlayer menu.  The emulator menu will pop up and I can alter settings, but when I load a ROM (was using Mario Kart for reference, since I've seen that actually running decently) nothing happens, just a black screen.  The latest official firmware has been flashed on it, running on a DSi with 1.2U.  I've properly formatted the microSD card and have used a separate card that I know is good to test this emulator in the iPlayer - still, nothing.  I can listen to music, play videos and get other emulators (LameBoy, nesDS) to run, but this one is a no-go.

Not much comes up using Search, and I'm not finding a lot of support for this issue elsewhere - any suggestions?  A link to a thread would work.  Thanks!

--EDIT--

I finally figured out how to get this to work for me, but it's somewhat garbled compared to the ease of use other people have reported.  I had to stick the NDS-GBA folder in both the /plugin as well as the base /_system folders -AND- place my ROMs in the X:\_system\plugins\NDSGBA\gamepak directory.  I could not get my ROMs to work anywhere else, and for some reason both copies of the NDS-GBA directories were required to get it to work, but once everything was in place I had no problems.  If this issue has popped up for anyone else, hopefully this solution works for you too.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2009)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it hard to but every single game u want.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> and it hard to but every single game u want.


I have no idea what you just said. 

Well, I do. 

But that doesn't matter.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 4, 2009)

So how many of you people got it so far? I heard it was pretty expensive. $35 on DX?


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> $35 on DX?


Yup.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 4, 2009)

ok i have a couple requests. did any1 try any of the megaman games on it? and if so what is the working percentage for each?


----------



## billsahead (Oct 5, 2009)

iplayer also works on ds lite .


----------



## Hirokusabarishi (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone have issue with the battery life it seems to be using the battery life alot


----------



## House Spider (Oct 5, 2009)

Works good! Look:


----------



## Highditto (Oct 9, 2009)

Got the Iplayer a few days ago, works great, and I have been playing with the GBA emulator a lot but I have a question that I hope someone can answer.

What type of Cheat files does the emulator use?

I know that Darkchen says that it "Supports Pro Action Replay/Gameshark codes. Put the cheat files into /Gamecht/", but He doesn't give anything else. I have found that the emulators cheat loader will read *.CHT files but I have no idea how the formatting for the files has to be setup. I have looked at and tried the psp gba cht files but those use raw code and don't work. 
Any help would be great.


----------



## xeronut (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had the iPlayer for a few weeks now and have been tinkering with the settings, testing compatibility, battery life etc.  I've noticed that the iPlayer at brightness setting 2 and volume setting 5 (on a DSi 1.2U) has about 60% of the battery life playing GBA games as an Acekard 2i has playing backups under the same conditions.  Of the 144 ROMs I popped onto the card (nothing really obscure, almost exclusively (U) dumps, pop titles) 134 booted for me without a hitch, with the other 10 giving me some sort of code error or just freezing the emulator requiring a reset.  Granted, the only game I played more than 15 minutes into was Megaman Zero, but this feels like a very well-polished 1.0 release.

That being said, does anyone know if this is a port of gpSP?  I think I may have read a post about this elsewhere but I hadn't seen it here yet.  If so, I'm curious to see how other GP2X/PSP homebrew would translate.


----------



## ndsi_6969 (Oct 14, 2009)

Does the gba emulator for iplayer work on Final Fantasy I & II: Dawn of Souls, FF IV advance, FF V advance, FF VI advance and FF tactics advance?

Anyone tested those games?  i will consider buy the player if those roms work. thx.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 15, 2009)

ndsi_6969 said:
			
		

> Does the gba emulator for iplayer work on Final Fantasy I & II: Dawn of Souls, FF IV advance, FF V advance, FF VI advance and FF tactics advance?
> 
> Anyone tested those games?  i will consider buy the player if those roms work. thx.



Yes. NDS GBA works with all of your mentioned ROMs:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1458539-dsit...n-fr-den-dsi/#2

But what about normal in-game saving? That seems impossible? Can't normal *sav files get created?


----------



## xeronut (Oct 15, 2009)

All of the Final Fantasy games you listed at the least boot up and play for the first 5 minutes or so - I just sat here and tested them with default settings.  So long as frame skip 2 doesn't bother you, it's quite a nice purchase I think (seeing as it runs everything but commercial ROMs, as well as movies and music).  I've been quite pleased with mine at least.  Bear in mind though, you'll burn through a battery quickly on a DSi;  just a heads up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-EDIT- - You beat me to it, DarthTheufel.  Thanks for that link too - that answers a few other questions for me.  The more I mess with this emulator, the more I'm convinced it's a gpSP port.


----------



## ndd114 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi ... does this work on the R ..... just kidding ....

I just wanted to get your attention. 

I bought the iplayer card, updated, and installed the gba-player. However, the card will not recognize the .gba files? Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong?

The instructions say  - 3rd, Copy the whole NDS-GBA folder and files into /_system/

I've tried this.
I've tried multiple combination of placing the files in root, system folder, and plugin folder.
I'm stuck.

Can anyone help.


----------



## carnivoracious (Oct 18, 2009)

ndd114 said:
			
		

> Hi ... does this work on the R ..... just kidding ....
> 
> I just wanted to get your attention.
> 
> ...




I hate to sound like such a noob but I'm having the same problem.  I've been using the Acekard 2i to emulate pretty much since it came out and I've not had this much trouble.  I've followed the same instructions the above poster did and nothing.  I've tried moving the files and nds-gba folder everywhere.  I went back a few pages and tried sticking my .gba files into the plugin folder, along with one copy of the nds-gba in the plugins folder and one copy in the sdhc root.  No dice.

So, I read back some more.  Some posts seem to suggest that there's a seperate homebrew type file that will run from the iPlayer menu.  IS there such a file, because I didn't find one in the emulator download?  If there's something like that I'd LOVE to know the name of the file and why it seems to be missing from the download.  If NOT, I'd love to know what I'm doing wrong.

[EDIT]Going back to page 11, I see the apparantly true install order, so I try that and again, nothing.  I also saw plenty of mention of using firmware version 1.2 (on the iplayer) so I downloaded it from iPlayer's website.  Obviously I ran into trouble.  I've reformatted the sdhc with the Phillips formatter, and written the system folder with the updater.dat file within [EDIT] and in the root folder.  I boot the iPlayer and it runs Fish Tycoon with messed up sound (getting the name selection and difficulty screen with choppy static noise and then white... indefinitely)  I actually ran into this problem when I first got the iPlayer, hence the reason I wasn't using latest firmware.  I figured the emulator would work with firmware that works...

W
T
F
?


----------



## Highditto (Oct 18, 2009)

I have seen this a lot so 1st off you should put the Emulator here: 
Y:\_system\plugins\
(In my case Y: is my drive letter, yours is most likely different)

and you should have all of these files there plus any other home brews you have/will have on the card:
NDSGBA - folder with other folders in it
gba1.bmp
gba.bmp
gba.ini
gba.plg

Now just because you have the plugin in that folder does not mean the card will run GBA files, you must 1st run the emulator. After you have run the emulator for the 1st time you can then just open GBA files to play the game. A few people have also told me that they can only get games to load if they are in the Gamepak folder fond in the NDSGBA folder, well other people can run the games from where ever.

If you are having trouble with the IPlayer its self and updating it you should contact the Iplayer team from there website. They know there product better then anyone here, at least until an SDK is released, and from what I have been told they are very helpful.
Iplayer feedback form


----------



## carnivoracious (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, I've placed the above folders and files in the proper locations and they appear neither in the "homebrew" area nor the "files" area unless left on the sd card root, so I'm assuming the firmware update is a must in order for this to work.  I've used the feedback form and hope to hear from the iPlayer team soon...

[EDIT]In the meantime, specifically how do I run the emulator; as in what file is selected from where in the menu since there isn't an .nds file in the dsgba download anywhere?  Should there be one?  I again hate to appear nOOb-ile (see what I did there?) but I've tried using literally EVERY file in the en NDSGBA download and zilch (with the folders both in _system\plugins as well as root, since that's the only way I can get them to show up in the card's interface). I've gotten jEnesisDS to run from the homebrew menu, but apparantly ONLY .nds files show up in the homebrew menu.  I can't help but feel like I'm missing something...

Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Highditto (Oct 20, 2009)

It will be the gba.plg that you run as that is the PLuG-in.


----------



## carnivoracious (Oct 20, 2009)

Got it working (sorry for double post)....

For anyone else that's having trouble updating their iPlayer's firmware, here's a better translation of the iPlayer team's readme file.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Romruto from DS Scene said:
> * iPlayer Upgrade to Support on the NDSi official 1.4 firmware
> * Added extra feature for "movie/video subtitle" support.
> * Added plugin for iPlayer CPU homebrew.
> ...



Obviously credit goes to Romruto for the translation, thanks to EVERYONE for all the help!

Running Mother 3 on it now, this is so boss!


----------



## mightymash7 (Oct 26, 2009)

So, i have got mine all working but is there any way you can change the save to EEPROM? its only i get the "game will not run on this hardware" message of games like Legacy of Goku 2


----------



## solid1996 (Oct 29, 2009)

Why cant they make a gba emulator for the ak2i?


----------



## lolzed (Oct 29, 2009)

solid1996 said:
			
		

> Why cant they make a gba emulator for the ak2i?


cause it's impossible,are you that stupid?


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok. Just get my iPlayer and GBA emulator. As it was mantioned, it is same thing as gPSP for PSP.
Gba Zeldas and Final Fantasy games work just great. You normally create .sav files and also state saves (about 32), however it is not perfect.
So far those games refuse to work:
*Kingdom Hearts* crashes, but if you will pass the intro movie and save in first save spot in visual gameboy and replace save - works like a charm
*Medal of Honor, Grand Theft Auto,*  and *Desert Strike* do not work so far.
Classical *NES Zelda* crashes, but maybe we should patch it first?
My *Mother3* (English Patch) does not work on this emulator, however it work fine on PSP version of gPSP. Strange, huh?

Do you guys have any cht files? I made couple of them thank to that thread (Thank you Cracker)
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=187...p;#entry2352875

I hope this emulator will be updated soon.
Regards.


----------



## naz2x (Nov 5, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> Ok. Just get my iPlayer and GBA emulator. As it was mantioned, it is same thing as gPSP for PSP.
> Gba Zeldas and Final Fantasy games work just great. You normally create .sav files and also state saves (about 32), however it is not perfect.
> So far those games refuse to work:
> *Kingdom Hearts* crashes, but if you will pass the intro movie and save in first save spot in visual gameboy and replace save - works like a charm
> ...



Do you hav any cht files to share ?


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

I don't care if your a pirate and I don't don't care if you rip off big companies like Nintendo, but you *don't fuck with the GPL. Stealing someone elses unpaid hard work is not cool.*. Release your source and you'll prob find help from the scene anyway.


----------



## Injury (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got mine! Setting it up now! Woooohoooo! Golden Sun!


----------



## Kirbies (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, so... can someone test Rhythm Tengoku, Densetsu no Starfy 1-3, and all 7 bitGenerations?


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Dec 7, 2009)

ok i dont get this i was trying to test the Cht Option on IPlayer and its not working and yes i place the Action replay.Cht file into the Gamecht folder.anyways help anyone?


----------



## simmolick (Feb 14, 2010)

IchigoUchiha13 said:
			
		

> ok i dont get this i was trying to test the Cht Option on IPlayer and its not working and yes i place the Action replay.Cht file into the Gamecht folder.anyways help anyone?



uuuuhhh...y want to know how i can make the .cht files working. I download in the gba temp GBA database cheat...and unzipped the cheat collection...than...wath i have to do with...for example... the mario kart advance.cht for make it working??

Thanx for answare.


----------



## stuffnflufff (Feb 28, 2010)

So i know this is noob (and before people start flaming me for not reading all the pages, WHICH I DID) I would like a bit of help. basically, my iPlayer does NOT save games through using the saves IN GAME. do i have to use save states? and if so what do i choose? (write on 1 and load from 1? or load from 0?) where do i place the .GBA files? i have them in _system/plugins/NDSGBA/gamepak. is this correct? im extremly confused on what to do. i just want to play metroid ZM and F... I'm pretty sure everyone here understands.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 5, 2010)

I gotta ask, is this any good?  Is it worth it to buy a DSiPlayer strictly for this?  How's the compatibility, as well?


----------



## top toy (Mar 30, 2010)

o k o k now i know that iplayer can play gba roms but are there any emulators that i can put on my ttdsi card  plzzzzz











   or if u do


----------



## Thoob (Mar 30, 2010)

top toy said:
			
		

> o k o k now i know that iplayer can play gba roms but are there any emulators that i can put on my ttdsi card  plzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In English, please?


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 30, 2010)

No, sir. Only the iPlayer and DSTwo (unreleased) can do that.


----------

